# Houten 26 November



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

I have a couple of spaces in my motor for anybody interested in tagging along for the Houten gig 26 November. Setting off Saturday 25th from Suf**** down A12 past Ipswich, through Essex, M25 and on to Dover A2/M20 for 13.45 hrs ferry and may be able to pickup up on way. Chance to stop off for some cheapo sprout baccy at Adinkerke. Overnight at Tulip Meerkerk and on to show with early entry to set up table Sunday morning. Straight back to blighty after show. £100 per person or best offer if not taken by back end of next week.


----------

